# profile pic



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

why doesnt my "profile" pic show? I added it to my profile weeks ago


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Your profile picture is there. Look at your pro. I think what you want is your "Avatar" to show up by your name when you post. Try uploading that photo to your avatar in the control panel. If you continue to have problems let me know and I can add it for you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks Y'all*

////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------

